# Routes in the Windward Islands



## halcyon13 (Aug 1, 2002)

I am charting my passages and a question has arisen regarding one leg. When leaving Buccament Bay on the south end of St. Vincent for Vieux Fort, St. Lucia, the shortest route seems to be on the windward side of SV. All of the suggested passages I have seen in Doyles, etc., speak universally of passing SV on the leeward side only. Are there sea monsters or edge of the earth out there, or is it just Atlantic swells (which I presume you can''t avoid once you clear the north point of SV anyway)? We will be aboard a 45'' cat in late February 2004. Any thoughts just this side of pure speculation would be appreciated.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just sailed from St. Lucia to Grenada this past June. We stayed to the Leeward side of St. Vincent. I don''t think there are any sea monsters to Windward, just think it is not typically shown because there are no anchorages.


----------

